# Recommended setup to photo lunar eclipse



## DanaS (Nov 29, 2013)

If all goes well, I will be fishing next week including overnight on Tuesday for the lunar eclipse Wednesday morning. I have tried photographing full moons before with underwhelming results. If I do have a good view on this one, I want to try capturing a better shot.
I have a Canon t2i and some reasonable glass including (ordered by quality) tamron 24-70, canon micro 100, canon 10-22, canon 70-300.
I have seen some great moon shots on here. What would you guys recommend for glass, settings, zoom? I also have a decent flash, but I expect that would not be recommended.
Many thanks for any advice.


----------



## stargazer (May 24, 2004)

*eclipse*

Here ya go

http://www.mreclipse.com/LEphoto/LEphoto.html


----------



## DanaS (Nov 29, 2013)

Interesting read. Some of it goes a little over my head, but I can figure out enough to be able to play around with it. Thanks for the link


----------

